# Favourite Action cues/scenes?



## maestoso (Jan 14, 2020)

Looking for great examples of action cues. Eg Desert chase from raiders.

Suggestions?


----------



## Henu (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## maestoso (Jan 14, 2020)

Henu said:


>



Love this one  Goldsmith's music for the first mummy is also excellent


----------



## South Thames (Jan 17, 2020)

Leaving aside the really obvious ones from Wiliams, a couple of eighties faves from a couple of truly terrific films: 

(shit hits the fan at around 3:00): 




(shit hits the fan at 0:01 but the fan gets shittier throughout)


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jan 24, 2020)

Brian Eno


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 25, 2020)

Henu said:


>





speaking of which, I love this guy's channel. 

even though some of his videos he's got the trumpet and French horn notation backwards.(although admittedly, I'd use FH on the bottom if I wrote a brass sketch on grandstaff)


----------



## Vin (Jan 25, 2020)

Three of my favourites:


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 25, 2020)

*Bernard Herrmann's The Giant Crab *


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 25, 2020)

John Barry Capsule in Space


----------

